

Fanvibe (YC S10) Signs A Letter Of Intent To Be Acquired By beRecruited - qasar
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/27/fanvibe-berecruited/

======
bmac27
Sounds more like an acquisition of the team upon first glance. Not sure what
the plan will be as far as integration. Seems like two entirely different
business models.

~~~
vsprabhakara1
Yes, primarily for the team and our expertise in sports and mobile. However,
there are some pieces we built for Fanvibe that we can apply to beRecruited -
but not much on the user-facing side.

~~~
bmac27
Thanks for clarifying Vish. Good luck with beRecruited.

------
kineticac
Ooh thanks for posting this so fast! I actually didn't know the techcrunch
article was out until I saw it here haha.

~~~
fleaflicker
Is this primarily a talent acquisition?

~~~
vsprabhakara1
Yes, primarily for the team and our expertise in sports and mobile. However,
there are some pieces we built for Fanvibe that we can apply to beRecruited -
but not much on the user-facing side.

